# DIY measure Absorption Coefficient?



## zephyrwinter (Feb 26, 2009)

Excuse me.
I just wonder, is there some way measure Absorption Coefficient of DIY bass trap?
please give me some information or link to read thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't know about all that, but if you take response readings both before and after the trap's installed, you can tell from the waterfall display if it's helped or not.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## zephyrwinter (Feb 26, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Don't know about all that, but if you take response readings both before and after the trap's installed, you can tell from the waterfall display if it's helped or not


Then how to convert different dB to Absorption Coefficient?


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

zephyrwinter said:


> Then how to convert different dB to Absorption Coefficient?


If you measure the RT60 time of the room before and after you install the bass trap, you can use the Sabine equation to calculate the absorption coefficients of the bass trap. I'd suggest doing it an a completely empty room to simplify the calculations.


----------



## kostix (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello!

You could also setup a "pseudo" anechoic chamber using as many absorbers as you could to create a sort of a box, and do the testing inside of that - place there the speaker, your desired panel to be tested and the mic.

Best regards.
Konstantin


----------

